# Hair Problems?



## Guest (Sep 21, 2000)

I read on a personal web page (that I can't remember how to get to now) that hair problems were also a symptom of FMS. I have suffered hair loss for years. Do any of you have this problem and do you feel or know if it is FMS related? I'm going back to the doctor tomorrow and am trying to get together a complete list of my symptoms. -Churchgirl


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

my hair is bout the olny thing i dont have problems with.denny


----------



## K9Mom (Sep 20, 1999)

Hair loss is a symptom of many conditions, one of which is thyroid disorders.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2000)

Thanks. I've had blood drawn for a Thyroid test. I should be getting the results back tomorrow. -Churchgirl


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

yes, I agree that hair loss can be a symptom of various different things...also, obviously, nutrient deficiency.I don't have a hair-loss problem...my hair is thick, thick. but, for a few years my hair had become v. lifeless and dull, which I attributed to "older" age and coloring. believe it or not, though, my hair is now in pretty great condition, all things considered. happened within 4 weeks of starting my nutritional program, esp. taking oil capsule containing flax and other stuff.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2000)

I have been battling hair loss for years, just about as long as I have had IBS. I went to a dermatologist for over a year and he did every test possible, including 2 scalp biopsies. All he could tell me was I had non-specific Alopecia Areata. Which in layman's terms means "I don't know what is wrong with you".


----------

